# Desoldar componentes placa electrónica



## EA2ELV (Mar 12, 2016)

Muy buenas.

Hace poco me he aficionado a la electrónica y en mis comienzos, hace dos días, he comenzado a intentar desoldar componentes de una vieja placa electrónica de un antiguo pc de sobremesa que se iba a ir a la basura.

Pues bien, no ha habido forma de retirar las soldaduras que fijan los componentes a la placa. El soldador funciona perfectamente. He probado a añadir un poco de estaño sobre las soldaduras pero, igualmente nada de nada.

Por más que mantengo el soldador aportándole temperatura no hay manera.

Alguien sabe si éste tipo de placas de hace años utilizan algún material distinto que no pueda fundir con el soldador convencional??

Mi soldador tiene 30w y un botón que aporta 120w y como digo funciona correctamente.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 12, 2016)

Sube fotos de lo que estas haciendo porque asi en el aire es muy dificil orientarte.


----------



## EA2ELV (Mar 12, 2016)

Lo haré. Estoy fuera en estos momentos nada más esté por casa subiré alguna imagen.


----------



## John Miller (Mar 12, 2016)

Hola buen día no sera que estas desoldando placas a doble capa?

Por ejemplo una placa de una vieja impresora, se debe aplicar temperatura no con cautin, se realiza con una estación de calor y pistola en mano, de lo contrario no saldran, también debes tener presente que se usan ciertas herramientas para ello, malla desoldante, succionador entre otros, aqui un video con algunos metodos y consejos.






Es como sacar componentes de una Motherboard con un cautin nunca saldran, lo que necesita es calor central para desoldarlos, toca a lo DIY con una hornilla salen como mantequilla.

Maki.


----------



## EA2ELV (Mar 12, 2016)

Vale, es decir, entiendo que con el cautin no seré capaz de desoldar entonces los componentes.

Pensé mil cosas pero sobre todo me mosqueaba que por más calor que aplicase no llegara a fundir la soldadura.


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 12, 2016)

Si la idea, es extraer las piezas para reciclarlas, solo necesitas una pistola de calor.

Eso sí, olvídate del motherboard, porque se destruye.

Pero la ventaja, es que con la placa puesta horizontal y los componentes hacia abajo, una vez lograda la temperatura, solo un golpe, y comienzan a caer.


----------



## John Miller (Mar 12, 2016)

Hola buen día sube fotos de la placa en cuestión,  asi se te puede indicar que metodo usar, no todas las placas son iguales, si son chinas la soldadura tiene un % mas de plomo, asi que esa no es fácil de derretir. 

Maki.


----------



## EA2ELV (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## EA2ELV (Mar 13, 2016)

Pistola de calor entonces para algo así? ?


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 13, 2016)

Naa con la pistola que tienes es suficiente, consigue un rollo de estaño 60/40 de buena calidad, entonces calientas primero el contacto del componente a desoldar, le añades un poco de estaño nuevo y con eso ese contacto ya tiene el estaño suelto y lo puedes levantar


----------



## EA2ELV (Mar 13, 2016)

Pues es lo que estoy haciendo y nada de nada. No hay manera de hacer fundir.

Agradezco las aportaciones ante todo.


----------



## zopilote (Mar 13, 2016)

la temperatura del estaño sin plomo es superior al que aporta un desoldador corriente, se tiene que tener uno que alcance los 350ºC. Otro truco es mezclar o agregar algo del estaño 60/40 para que asi pueda ser desoldado.


----------



## EA2ELV (Mar 13, 2016)

Pues es lo que he estado probando en el día de ayer y nada. De todos modos, he de decir que no son todos los componentes pero la mayoría, creo que me hace falta temperatura.

Miraré para comprarme una pistola o lo que sea que de la temperatura suficiente.


----------



## John Miller (Mar 13, 2016)

Hola buen día el problema no esta tanto en la doldadura, primero al ser multicapa se dificulta tiene soldadura abajo y arriba, segundo el taladro metalizado tiene más agarre en placas viejas, eso dificulta mucho la extracción de los componentes.






Pistola de calor con buena temperatura o estación de calor, si vas a desoldar componentes SMD y cosas asi te recomiendo la estación es una heramienta escencial.






Maki.


----------



## seaarg (Abr 12, 2017)

Yo cuando no tengo ganas de trabajar mucho y la placa no sirve, los saco con esto

http://kmtienda.es/image/cache/cata...ntas/soldadores/lapiz/foto-avatar-900x900.jpg

Eso si, un olor que te caes si pones mucho y quemas la fibra. Hacelo en exteriores.

El truco: La llama del soplete a unos 6-10 cm del componente, mas bien apuntando a las patas y no tanto al plastico.

En los componentes smd, caliendo un poco con movimiento circular, golpecito y caen.
En los through hole de todas las capas que quieras, con soldadura abajo y arriba los agarro con una pinza y le doy del otro lado de la placa.

Cuando quiero sacar mosfets de motherboards: (y no me importa la placa claro)

http://www.electrostock.com.ar/imgproductos/05240c.jpg

Con este lo aplicas en el tab del mosfet, aportas estaño (bastante) y cuando ves que derrite lo pones en las 2 patas restantes (previamente con aporte de estaño) del mosfet y con un pequeño movimiento listo, lo sacaste. Esta tecnica si se hace con MUCHO cuidado sirve para sacar mosfets sin romper la placa.

Ese soldador tambien me sirve para sacar electroliticos asociados a planos de masa muy grandes. Pongo la mother con los cap para abajo suspendida en el aire y aplico soldador en ambas patas a la vez aportando estaño. Caen solos, al igual que los chokes y varios mas.

Cual es el truco? Ese soldador dice que es de 100W pero no creo que llegue. Tengo un Taiyo 20-200W que ni con el boton de 200W apretado un rato alcanza. PERO el de 100W tiene una bruta punta que transfiere mucho calor muy rapido. Ese es el truco 

Por ultimo, hace un rato me "sofistique" y sueldo-dessueldo mucho con esta:

http://g02.a.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1tAiL...ldadura-pistola-de-aire-caliente-estación.jpg

Pero en el caso de los mosfets, no alcanza y necesito el soldador "bruto" que puse mas arriba


----------



## frica (Abr 9, 2019)

Hola de nuevo:

Me gustaría adquirir la técnica y elementos necesarios para desoldar componentes no SMD con varios pines. Hace poco tiempo ví este video:

Desoldar Circuito Integrado con malla

donde se desuelda un CI con muchas patas usando una malla de desoldar y un líquido llamado "pasta de desoldar" (bueno al ser líquido el término pasta no tiene sentido). Me he quedado marallivado al ver como esa malla en combinación con ese líquido de desoldar, absorbe de forma maravillosa el estaño. En el video se ve perfectamente y es como si esa malla tuviera un imán para el estaño fundido.

A ver yo tengo una malla de desoldar barata que compré en una de las web que todos conocemos. Mi malla tiene un aspecto bastante denso, vamos que de malla no tiene mucho (no hay huecos entre los hilos claramente visibles). La he usado en alguna ocasión y bueno su rendimiento es bastante modesto (incluso utilizando flux).

La malla del video (marca Proskit) tiene un aspecto diferente y claramente tiene mucha más capacidad de absorber estaño que mi malla. Parece evidente que la malla que tengo es de mala calidad. *Me gustaría comprarme una malla con una rendimiento similar o igual al del video y necesito consejo.* ¿qué marca o elementos debo tener en cuenta para adquirir una malla que funcione igual de bien que en el video? ¿la marca es determinante? Supongo que será importante que tenga flux en la malla. Agradezco vuestra ayuda para adquirir una buena malla de desoldar.

Se agradece algún enlace web...

*¿El líquido del video que es realmente?* ¿simplemente flux? ¿Algún tipo de "pasta" de desoldar líquida? (tengo entendido que la pasta de desoldar tiene estaño molido)


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 9, 2019)

Hola caro Don frica , te recomendo altamente esas dos aca : malha dessoldadora goot - Google Search  o esa otra aca: malha dessoldadora hakko - Google Search
Esas dos son verdaderas maravillas , si las encuentra puedes conpra si miedo algun
!Suerte en los mantenimientos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 9, 2019)

Hay un tipo de malla similar que se encuentra en algunos cables blindados que se pueden usar para desoldar, es economico porque puedes aprovechar cable en desuso que tengas a la mano


----------



## peperc (Abr 9, 2019)

la realidad es que entre que son placas "multicapa" ( o sea soldadas hasta por dentro )  + que a veces las pistas de cobre son de una superficie  importante y esto "disipa" el calor de el soldador +  componentes soldados al ras + componentes de muchos pines + agujeros a la medida ( o sea sin juego.

y tenemos lo que es hoy la electronica moderna que se hace dificil reutilizar nada.

si es un capacitor , solo 2 patas, con calentar de a una  y ir "gugando " a ladearlo de a poco va saliendo .
pero otros, se hace dificil y tenes que terminar con todas las cosas que te dicen aca en el foro .
y ojo !!!!!!!! TODO MUY LINDO  calentar con soplete, pistola de calor y fun y fan ( ya uno ha puesto acerca de el OLOR) , y asi es como cada vez tenemos mas casos de CANCER hasta la cotorra y el perico terminan con cancer.

tu veras.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 10, 2019)

Otro de los problemas de las placas multilayer es que si no se quita por completo el estaño de todas las placas se corre el riezgo de sacar truehole de la placa y con eso ponerle fin a la conexión de las capas internas.


----------



## cancerverus266 (Abr 10, 2019)

pues  como soy una piedra con el soldador opte por usar una compresora caliento el pin del componente y le hecho aire la soldadura sale volando eso si toca limpiar y revisar que no queden residuos en otros componentes


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 10, 2019)

Yo compré la malla hace años y estuvo ahí abandonada hasta hace poco que empecé a usarla, justo después de fabricarme el flux casero que está en el Foro. 
Si es importante lo que comentan los compis, entre las varias capas de la placa, las pistas anchas, el grosor de las patillas del componente y los propios "tubitos" que unen las diferentes capas, si además le añadimos la malla.... pues el soldador se las ve y se las desea para calentar todo eso si no lo ayudamos con el flux, pasta, mas potencia o lo que sea.
La primera vez que la usé no me funcionó y la descarté, pero ya le he cogido el tranquillo.

En cuanto al flux, compré hace unos meses por probar (marca jbc), porque siempre lo muestran como la panacea y no termina de convencerme, el casero no le tiene nada que envidiar.. y eso que lo hice con alcohol perfumado (con lo que seguro contiene aceites).


Con esta estuve desoldando componentes ayer de una placa de monitor crt para desguacé.

También usé una vez malla de tierra-masa de un tubo de tv, pero al estar sucia y envejecida no funcionaba bien, tampoco usé flux.


----------



## mike88 (Ago 4, 2019)

Hola a todos en el foro.
 Actualmente estoy reparando una fuente conmutada y necesito cambiar un filtro y un transistor mosfet, pero al intentar retirarlo de la placa, observe que los pines de los componentes están como dentro de un túnel relleno de estaño, utilizó un cautin de 40 W y un extractor de estaño pero solo retire el estaño superficial. 
Observando la placa me di cuenta que posee mas de 2 capas de circuitos.
Agradezco cualquier orientación para desoldar estos componentes y soldar los nuevos. Saludos.
Adjunto imagen de los pines del filtro, la calidad de la foto no es muy buena.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 4, 2019)

En esos casos me parece que lo mejor es cortar el terminal y dejarlo dentro del taladro y soldar por fuera el repuesto.
Calentando corres el riesgo de cortar alguna de las capas intermedias y eso sería absolutamente irreparable.

No tengo experiencia en esas reparaciones, algún experto que aporte su experiencia y práctica en el tema


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 4, 2019)

Como comenta *Scooter *lo mas sano para el circuito impreso es cortar los terminales del transistor dañados *NO *muy cerca de la placa y unir a estos el nuevo componente.
Lo tienes en la placa es un agujero Through-hole y en su interior hay una especie de remache que une ambas caras de la placa, seguramente tu transistor se encuentra soldado en todo el interior por eso NO sale






​


----------



## mike88 (Ago 4, 2019)

Gracias, Scooter y Fogonazo por sus consejos. Voy a picar los pines del transistor para hacer el cambio de componentes. El filtro será cortarlo y dejar solo los pines para empalmar el nuevo condensador.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 5, 2019)

Yo lo que haría es usar una cinta desoldadora como esta:






1- Si hablamos de un through-hole saco el componente con una gran bola de estaño en los pines. Importante que el componente afloje antes de hacer fuerza sobre él.

2- Sin el componente, colocar mucho estaño nuevo (bueno) de un lado de las islas y que se forme una bola del otro. De ese otro lado, con la cinta ir quitando el estaño con paciencia y calma.

3- Con alcohol isopropílico, limpio todas las chanchadas.


----------



## peperc (Mar 13, 2020)

hola, espero NO me maten por seguir en este tema, lo lei y me parece el mas conveniente.

estoy , o mas bien hoy trate de desmontar componentes de una placa, para reciclar.
un horror.
mañana probate con la pistola de calor, que nunca la use pero la tengo , l*es consulto:
la pistola de calor de el lado de las soldaduras, no ?? no de el lado componentes ? ?por que sino, con el calor quemo a los componentes ? .*


me parece que esta placa es de muchas capas, ( se ve si de doble faz) , pero para empezar, terrible el material, hecho para no poder reciclar nada, me cuesta muchisimo con el soldador intentar nada.
es mas, trrate de dessoldar 3 reles de 5v y los 3 se rompieron en el mismo pin.
una pata, siempre la misma que no quiere salir, imagino que esta soldada en varias capas.
ademas, abri el rele, y es el pin de un lado de la bobina y ese pin esta hecho solo para ser "montado" y aque si caliento y tiro un poco de el , se dessuelda adentro.

ni intente con los cis, que hay unos que si me seran utiles.
mañana con la pistola de calor.
la que tengo es una que se supone es para aflojar pintura *¿ esa sirve ? ?no quemo a los cis ?? un ci con optoacopladores.

debo pintar con resina antes ?? *

cualquier consejo sera bien venido .
PD: es para recilclar, no me interesa salvar la placa .


----------



## capitanp (Mar 14, 2020)

yo volví a la vieja cinta de cobre pero con una jeringa de flux, me ha dado buenos resultados para los Through-hole

​


----------



## peperc (Mar 14, 2020)

bueno, les cuento:

la pistola de calor es una maravilla !!!!!!!!!! 
salen componentes como si nada, buenisima, mil gracias por este post.

ALGUNOS PEROS:
1 --borneras de esas verdes 




__





						borneras para electronica - Google Search
					





					www.google.com
				



imagino que algunas soportan mas, otras menos, pero en mi caso se deformaba el plastico y los pines aun no se dessoldaban.
ya vere otro metodo .

2 --- un par de electroliticos sinverguenzas se aprovecharon de mi alegria y no me avisaron lo que tenian planeado...  😣 
un descuido mio, los electroliticos tienen esa costumbre 🧨🎆

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Los reles, los probe y todo ok .
los cis que saque, algunos OP y otros opto , eso no se si les hizo mal o no  tanto calor.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
bueno, un saludo y gracias, ya se para que usar la pistola de calor  !!!!


----------



## sergiot (Mar 15, 2020)

Es un tema con esas placas, yo lo que hasta ahora me funcionó bien fue el estaño para desoldar y flux, con soldador común sin problemas.


----------

